# Simon TKN



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice job. Congratulations.

I like that you can do it at home and film it yourself - makes it a fun and comfortable activity.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful. Congratulations. 

It is really nice that AKC has made trick titles more accessible by doing video evaluations. You can also do virtual rally. Since a CGC test requires the evaluator to put hands on the dog that won't ever be an at home project, but there is Virtual Home Manners that is roughly equivalent to CGC. I hope lots of folks here will do as you did and train for these programs.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats!
Do you mind sharing where you sent your videos? I was looking into this earlier this week and couldn’t figure it out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Starla here is a link to the tricks home page. How to do everything is in there somewhere. AKC Trick Dog – American Kennel Club


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

That looks like fun! Congratulations. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> Congrats!
> Do you mind sharing where you sent your videos? I was looking into this earlier this week and couldn’t figure it out.


I'm in a DMWYD Spark Group on Facebook, and the person who runs it is also an AKC evaluator. I just posted the video in the group, and she sent me a PDF of the checklist. This is the group I'm in, but there are lots of others. Dog Trick Fairy Spark Group



lily cd re said:


> That is wonderful. Congratulations.
> 
> It is really nice that AKC has made trick titles more accessible by doing video evaluations. You can also do virtual rally. Since a CGC test requires the evaluator to put hands on the dog that won't ever be an at home project, but there is Virtual Home Manners that is roughly equivalent to CGC. I hope lots of folks here will do as you did and train for these programs.


I'm glad that the bigger organizations are starting to offer more options. Virtual titling is pretty much all we've done for ages now. Between the three of them, they have nearly 100 titles, and only one of them is an "in-person" title (Leo's UKC CA, back in 2014). This Facebook group has a pretty comprehensive list of both temporary and permanent virtual tilting options. Cyber Dog Sports


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Gotcha. I think I’ll stick to my original plan of doing an in-person evaluation. I read your op as you sent the videos directly to the akc. That would be easier! I’m not on Facebook anymore and have zero intention of rejoining, though it would make some things easier!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats to you and Simon! I love tricks because it's less stressful on the dogs than some other sports.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Starla said:


> Gotcha. I think I’ll stick to my original plan of doing an in-person evaluation. I read your op as you sent the videos directly to the akc. That would be easier! I’m not on Facebook anymore and have zero intention of rejoining, though it would make some things easier!


Starla you can submit directly to AKC through the link I posted.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Starla you can submit directly to AKC through the link I posted.


That’s not how I read it - you have to have an evaluator sign off on the form and then you can submit that directly to the AKC.

I have haunted that link for many months. If I’m wrong let me know!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad you & Simon are having fun with tricks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Starla said:


> That’s not how I read it - you have to have an evaluator sign off on the form and then you can submit that directly to the AKC.
> 
> I have haunted that link for many months. If I’m wrong let me know!


It is confusing, but there is a link to find an evaluator… once the evaluator has passed you, then you can then apply for the title.








AKC Trick Dog – American Kennel Club







www.akc.org






You can have your tricks tested virtually by an AKC Approved CGC Evaluator.
For help finding an evaluator for in-person or virtual testing, email [email protected]


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This was really wonderful! Congratulations! I really enjoyed that! All those distractions in the training area made it extra special. Tennis balls everywhere and still able to focus on you? Wow! Noelle would have been looking at the balls, and me, and doing the trick, and looking at the balls... 

Keep going! Virtual programs are available for so many sports now. I love that this gives you goals to strive for, because that keeps us training. You are doing fantastic! WOW! Keep it up. I want to see your next video. And the next one. And the next one! Promise? I mean, really promise?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Skylar said:


> It is confusing, but there is a link to find an evaluator… once the evaluator has passed you, then you can then apply for the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get that, but I’ve already found an evaluator who is local to me. She will do video evaluations, but I think it would be easier for me to just meet with her in person. Plus she is a CPDT-KSA, and I think it would be good to have a relationship with a local trainer. My confusion was I thought that I had missed how to submit the video directly to the AKC instead of to an evaluator and then to the AKC.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Starla I think I didn't quite understand your concern. I will confess to a big brain fart of a weekend (changing clocks and all the driving or rather sitting in traffic I did). Yes you can't just put your videos in a pot for an evaluator to pick up. I agree that this will be a good opportunity for you to forge an in person relationship with a well accredited trainer as the evaluator for your tricks..


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

1. You make videos of your dog doing approved tricks. 10 tricks for Trick Dog Novice without a CGC on record. 5 tricks with a CGC on record.

2. Upload your video to YouTube.

3. Send me or Catherine a link to your video.

4. We evaluate the video and fill out our parts of the Trick Dog form.

5. Submit signed form to the AKC.

That’s it. Happy training!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This is great, loved watching it! Virtual titles are such a great option.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeah really nice.
Well done!


----------

